# Rise in HIV Rates



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup a quickie back home or here can SC*** you good. Guess!!!! people will start demanding blood tests results before fooling around 

Watch Canuck has spoken!

Rise in HIV rate draws cautious response from health officials - The National


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I wonder how those numbers compare to parts of the US or Canada? I am too lazy to check lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do they give out the info on how many emirati's have hiv/aids?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the message is not the numbers but the behaviour. People were taking for granted that here was "safe" because everybody is screened right ?

The number of people with HIV increased among those who are renewing the VISA. They are automatically deported of couuse. This does not come as a surprise, you go back home or somewhere find someone you know (or you think you know) and BANG damage done.

This raises flags as we all know how people "behave" on those things. 

Reality is you cannot trust anyone on this.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I think the message is not the numbers but the behaviour. People were taking for granted that here was "safe" because everybody is screened right ?
> 
> The number of people with HIV increased among those who are renewing the VISA. They are automatically deported of couuse. This does not come as a surprise, you go back home or somewhere find someone you know (or you think you know) and BANG damage done.
> 
> ...


I think they were asking among locals ....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do they give out the info on how many emirati's have hiv/aids?




If the authorities there are anything like the Egyptian and Saudi authorities then the answer is NO. Egyptians don't have HIV nor do Saudis despite there being a specialist hospital in Jeddah and of course Egypt being Egypt you are sent to the top floor of the mental health hospital or as they say here the local asylum for treatment.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Of course Emiratis don't have HIV/Aids

There is no sex outside of marriage so they all marry as virgins.

Hmmmmmm


----------

